# :
!!!          ?  1625   ?

----------


## ____83

> !!!          ?  1625   ?


  ,     ,    .

  XML  notepad++       .

----------


## GH

> ,     ,    .
> 
>   XML  notepad++       .


   :
1) . ... !
2)   -   :Embarrassment: .....
   !   !!
 .
3)?

----------


## GH

!    ..       - ...  ?
1) 1  2     4.20.22
2) ()       .
3)    ,,- .
4)      base.sgf,:"      . ."
5)    4.20.22     .base.sgf, - .
6)    , ,  .
 -   ?      2 ?  .    ,     ..

----------


## ____83

* GH*, 
      , ,4.20.11 .   ,   ,    ,       . .
  ,    TeamViewer (   )   .

----------


## GH

> * GH*, 
>    ,    ,.


   :    ?  ...      :"base.sdf" ,            :"base.sdf".       .  "base.sdf"?       " "... ..      "base.sdf"?
 ,,   ,    .   .(    3 ...  ..., ,. :Redface: )

----------

,, .      8- .          ( ),         4-      .   ,       -,     4     (   ?),          ()   ().

----------


## Anton P.

> ()   ()


,   .

             .

----------


## vladdik

?
      ,       ,                 -    .          ,

----------


## GH

> 


...       ?    .      ...    .           .     ...   /     -     .     ...      ,      . ,    ,   ,  . --...  ,,     .

----------


## 3987

.   5-8,    ,   5-7  ,       . /  ,    9 ,    8,      "   ".  ?

----------


## -



----------


## 3987

> 


, ,   ,     (((

----------


## Gromit

> .   5-8,    ,   5-7  ,       . /  ,    9 ,    8,      "   ".  ?


  /        ".",     .    - 112.

----------

:Embarrassment:   ,     ?     4.20.34.    ""           4.20.43.... ,            ... 
       -     ?      ....    .... :Redface:

----------


## GH

https://dap.center-inform.ru        ,       .           .

----------


## GH

http://forum.fsrar.ru/viewtopic.php?f=42&t=8206-   .

----------

,   !   ,    .     .    ?      !

----------

> ,   !   ,    .     .    ?      !


  :Embarrassment:   ,   : .
!!

----------



----------

- , 11  12 .    XML  3 ,        -     .   ?      ? !

----------


## deklarant_

> - , 11  12 .    XML  3 ,        -     .   ?      ? !


 -       .               , ..    ,

----------


## GH

,     .  ...
   :  :"     "         ?.

----------

* GH*,     ?

----------


## Dimch

> ,     .  ...
>    :  :"     "         ?.


  .    4.30.03

----------


## deklarant_

> .    4.30.03


  xml,      .

----------


## Dimch

.

----------


## deklarant_

> .


     " "

----------


## Dimch

> " "






> 


  ,    , , ,  .

,     ,  :    "       ".

  .

----------


## Dimch

,

----------


## GH

4.20.
       : :  4.30.  4.30.2  .

----------


## vicos

!    4.30.02.    2     
        " ",     12,     11.
  " "  ,     .    -  
       (/ 
 -   )?    ,           .
!

----------

.        .  "   "  .   49  ,     ,    10.

----------


## .

** ,     ,     ,

----------


## katek79

. ,          ,       ""?

----------


## deklarant_

> . ,          ,       ""?


       ,        ( xml),

----------


## MariaVU

> ,        ( xml),


, !    xml  xls.     - .  4.20. , ,    .

----------


## Dimch

> , !    xml  xls.     - .  4.20. , ,    .


   4.31.04 .

----------

,  -  4.31.05     ""        .

  5     ...  ?  ?

----------


## Anton P.

- 4.31.05?
  4.31.04.   ?

   :



> ,  -  4.31.05     ""      .


.

----------


## deklarant_

> - 4.31.05?
>   4.31.04.   ?
>    :
> .


  :
version number = "*4.31.05*">
** 
</version>
</info>

----------


## Dimch

_      ,      ._

----------


## deklarant_

> _      ,      ._


     , : 
        -  () - http://www.fsrar.ru/files/auto.zip
: / -  -   -  - lastupdate.
   (    )    lastupdate    updater.exe   .

----------


## Dimch

> , : ....


 !

----------

> ,  -  4.31.05     ""        .
> 
>   5     ...  ?  ?


   ,      !!!    ?       6.    5    !    ?

       4.31.04. .

----------

?   -    ?

----------

!

  ,  XML       ,   "    ,,,,"
   ,             XML   261  263  500     (!)
 -       261  263 ???

----------

, !      ,   ...   4.32.06 -      "  "  :Frown: 

  4.31.5 -  ...

   ?

----------

> ?


.   .    https://service.fsrar.ru/cabinet/home      ,  .
..... .....
.....

----------

,   ;     -... ,      ...

----------

! , : 

  3 -  3   - " -  ",    (  231) - "  "-       .

 " "  "  "   -   ?

  :   -  3    ""    ""  ,        -    "" .  :  ? (    ).      ?

----------

, :   3  14 (...) -        -  (  5) - ?

----------

, ,   :Embarrassment:

----------

.    -.  4.33.05.  ,  .      . :       ,     ,  -    ,    R2_52..... - C:  -,  R2_52...        zip.

----------

